# Today on RO- Sunday!



## mouse_chalk (Sep 20, 2009)

[align=center]





*Sunday, 20th September 2009*




Hello!
I have been away for a little while- but I am back, now a Mrs. and ready to catch up and do the news again! 












Happy Birthday to...


*heaven33uk*
and...

*undergunfire's Brody* also celebrates his 2nd Gotcha Day today!


arty:


Are you, or your bunnies celebrating a special day? Don't forget to add it to the  Calendar! 












*Infirmary- Bunnies and slaves that need our help and support:*

*Penelope* - *paulsbooby* is dealing with  excess gas and bladder sludge 
*Bernard* - new member *Floodcat* is concerned about a  runny and swollen eye 


ray:






*TinysMom* is sharing an interesting video about a  Bring Your Own Bunny cafe! 
:shock2:





Please keep *Hayley_Mary* in your thoughts as their 2 bunnies go in to be  neutered  tomorrow morning!
ray:


*MikeGrahamT21* is asking about how to protect bunnies from the  UK winter that is on it's way... 










*Luca* is wondering why bunny Luca  wont come out of his cage? 










*Let Your Hare Down*
This forum is busy, busy busy! Go and check out all the goings on in our Off-Topic section, which is just as popular as the bunny sections of the forum 



*



*


*Who is this?!








Have a good day everyone! 
*[/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 20, 2009)

Mystery bunny is Grace bunny to DeniseJP


----------

